

Cosmetic carbon copy: the opposite of blind carbon copy - paulproteus
http://www.ietfng.org/draft-jhuacm-cosmetic-carbon-copy-01.txt

======
pmichaud
So normally, if I were a huge douchbag trying to twist someone's arm or make
them look bad, I'd CC their boss or client on a message that isn't directly
relevant tothem,just to shame them into compliance.

So this feature could then be used to appear to be a douchebag by using faux
shame?

------
wendroid
like

